

Ask HN: Open-source PDF Viewer for my Website? - DarrenMills

If you know a really good one, please take a second to drop a name here.
======
zbanks
I know it's not OSS, but scribd.com is a really useful service. They have a
decently powerful API that lets you upload the doc and let them handle
hosting, rendering, metadata, etc.

I'm not sure if this will work for you, but sites like drop.io seem to use it
pretty well.

------
NLark
Google docs viewer has worked well for me: <https://docs.google.com/viewer>

Example here: [http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/09/embeddable-
google-d...](http://googlesystem.blogspot.com/2009/09/embeddable-google-
document-viewer.html)

------
bmills
I built this for a project I'm working on. <http://github.com/Benmills/pdfize>

It's a jquery plugin that uses the google pdf viewer. Here is a demo:
<http://files.bmdev.org/pdfize.html>

------
asnyder
I can't think of any OSS, but Vuzit makes a pretty good one that you can add
and embed in your website without having to host your files with them
<http://vuzit.com/>.

------
stse
Don't know if I would call it really good, but pdf2swf might be a start.

<http://www.swftools.org/>

------
seven
Not sure if this is an option for you, but you could run OpenOffice in
headless mode and script it to convert pdf files to html.

------
rbrcurtis
if you are into the java ee scene you can look into icepdf by the icefaces
people. I've never personally used it but is is OSS now so it might work out
for you.

<http://www.icepdf.org/>

